# best location to live ???



## uknewguy75 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi all

After leaving the UAE a few years ago it looks like we shall return. However I am a little out of touch on locations to live. Now my budget is 150k pa. I dont need super modern or massive (Dewa bills and all that!) I just want somewhere nice with a community feel and so the little one (3yrs) can play as well. Garden would be helpful and 3 beds ideal.... 

Any ideas all?? Springs? JVC? JLT?? any new ideas welcome.....

Many thanks all....


----------



## libtuk (Jan 16, 2018)

How about Jebel Ali? I dont know much about Dubai. But I have heard Jebel Ali is very much affordable.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

uknewguy75 said:


> Hi all
> 
> After leaving the UAE a few years ago it looks like we shall return. However I am a little out of touch on locations to live. Now my budget is 150k pa. I dont need super modern or massive (Dewa bills and all that!) I just want somewhere nice with a community feel and so the little one (3yrs) can play as well. Garden would be helpful and 3 beds ideal....
> 
> ...


Hi, I would suggest you look at the website propertyfinder.ae (or dubizzle.com). Rents these days are quite soft, and 150K p.a. should find you much more than what it used to. Is your budget 150 k p.a. for the rental? If you read through the threads, you will have various kinds of ongoing expenses. e.g. there is now a housing fee which is 5% of the rental amount, which comes along with your DEWA bills. The DEWA bills in a villa will be much higher than an apartment. Also, the utility bills in an apartment with district cooling are much higher than an apartment in which "chiller" is included. So these will be in addition to the 150K. 

You havent written anything about your commute etc., but if you are looking for villas for a small family, there are LOTS of options - Arabian Ranches, Springs, Lakes (though I dont think 150K gets you anything there), JVT, and some older/smaller villas in Umm Suqeim and Jumeirah. So literally all over Dubai. Similarly there are MANY choices of apartments - my personal choices would be JLT, Greens, Downtown, and even some rare gems in Umm Suqeim. 

So you need to look at the websites, figure out locations you like, and then ask more pointed questions. Al the best!

Edited to add: Also look at Cedre Villas in Silicon Oasis. Quite nice and just about fit your budget. And the apartments in Palm Jumeirah (be mindful of which building, as only some have beach access)


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

In addition to what Rsinner said, you will find Dubai more expensive, even much more expensive, now than it was a few years ago. This may surprise you as we all certainly regarded it an expensive city five years ago, but the decline in rent is just about the only thing that has declined. We now have a brand new 5% VAT on everything and not so surprisingly prices on many things have gone up more than 5%. Even without the VAT there's been a steadily upward creep in the cost of living, dining out, social activities, school fees, and even petrol really can't be considered cheap anymore as it's on par with US prices now. 

This isn't just a general warning, but that you may do well to look for inexpensive accommodation for your first year and delay getting the villa or fancier apartment till the subsequent year. Having cheaper housing will allow you to come to terms with the higher cost of living in Dubai and allow you to be pragmatic about what's feasible when you eventually move. There's no joy in moving here only to discover at the end of your first full year you haven't saved a penny. 

Consider finding a decent 2-bedroom apartment for 100k and then after you've been here for a year and have a good idea of the areas to live and rental costs and operating expenses, plump for the more expensive villa. It's a strategy I always recommend to anyone moving to Dubai.


----------



## Sandsurfer (Jan 20, 2018)

with that budget you'll have plenty of options to choose from. Springs/meadows are good or you can look at the ranches. Al Furjan is pretty good value for money too.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

uknewguy75 said:


> Hi all
> 
> After leaving the UAE a few years ago it looks like we shall return. However I am a little out of touch on locations to live. Now my budget is 150k pa. I dont need super modern or massive (Dewa bills and all that!) I just want somewhere nice with a community feel and so the little one (3yrs) can play as well. Garden would be helpful and 3 beds ideal....
> 
> ...


The Views next to the Greens is nice if you want an apartment and your DEWA bills wont be high as chiller is included. Lovely, maintained and the area is all green and properly landscaped. Close to SZR and Al Khail road, convenience shops at both ends. You may get a 3 bed for that price as the 2 beds are going for 120 now JVC and JLT dont have much in the way of amenities and you have to drive everywhere.


----------



## taimurmaqbool (May 15, 2017)

Al Barsha 2 is a very good area with large houses/villas. Also, the rent in Al Barsha is relatively lower than other areas, in my experience.


----------



## DilysG (Dec 26, 2017)

Depends on your commute and there are some new villas at Mira, which is an Emaar development up near Al Quadra cycle track.


----------



## Carltonmadsen (Apr 27, 2017)

Sports City, JVC, Motor City


----------

